# Just some Dish and Direct talk.



## DishnetSuperfan (Apr 18, 2017)

Welcome! As you know, I am new to the DBSTalk forums, and I am very curious about the satellite happenings. In my lifetime, we had big, black C-band antennas that were very big up until 1994 and 1996, that we first had DirecTV and switched to Dish Network. Under Dish, we had their Legacy receivers, the DishPro receivers and our formerly current DishDVR 625 receiver that we had, until we switched back to DirecTV about 2 years ago, due to the bill rising up a little bit, and the Hopper. Of course, our satellite reign was declared over when we decided to cancel DirecTV and started using Netflix. But at least, we kept 2 DirecTV receivers with 2 remotes that I still have, and the DirecTV SlimLine dish and its SWM LNB is still standing in the roof, even after cancelling DirecTV. Today, I did a daring task of removing the SWM LNB from the dish and placed it in my garage. On the Dish Network side, I still have 2 remotes and the DishDVR 625 receiver, but prior to switching to DirecTV, we had the "dishHD" dish instead of the usual "Dish Network 500" dish. Unfortunately, the dishHD dish was taken away to the scrapyard, and all I have left of the Dish side, is, 2 remotes that are in my bedroom and the one 625 receiver that is stored in the garage, along with the SWM LNB that I recently took off the dish, near it. Of course, I bought 2 Dish remotes, mainly from the yard sales in the areas of the NC Piedmont, mainly in Rowan and Iredell counties. 2 of the remotes that I bought from the yard sales, were from the Legacy era, before the DishPro era began. By the way, by concluding the story of my satellite life, I want to say that I still have satellite stuff thankfully, even after cancelling services with 2 familiar providers that I had. The end.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DishnetSuperfan said:


> Welcome! As you know, I am new to the DBSTalk forums, and I am very curious about the satellite happenings. In my lifetime, we had big, black C-band antennas that were very big up until 1994 and 1996, that we first had DirecTV and switched to Dish Network. Under Dish, we had their Legacy receivers, the DishPro receivers and our formerly current DishDVR 625 receiver that we had, until we switched back to DirecTV about 2 years ago, due to the bill rising up a little bit, and the Hopper. Of course, our satellite reign was declared over when we decided to cancel DirecTV and started using Netflix. But at least, we kept 2 DirecTV receivers with 2 remotes that I still have, and the DirecTV SlimLine dish and its SWM LNB is still standing in the roof, even after cancelling DirecTV. Today, I did a daring task of removing the SWM LNB from the dish and placed it in my garage. On the Dish Network side, I still have 2 remotes and the DishDVR 625 receiver, but prior to switching to DirecTV, we had the "dishHD" dish instead of the usual "Dish Network 500" dish. Unfortunately, the dishHD dish was taken away to the scrapyard, and all I have left of the Dish side, is, 2 remotes that are in my bedroom and the one 625 receiver that is stored in the garage, along with the SWM LNB that I recently took off the dish, near it. Of course, I bought 2 Dish remotes, mainly from the yard sales in the areas of the NC Piedmont, mainly in Rowan and Iredell counties. 2 of the remotes that I bought from the yard sales, were from the Legacy era, before the DishPro era began. By the way, by concluding the story of my satellite life, I want to say that I still have satellite stuff thankfully, even after cancelling services with 2 familiar providers that I had. The end.


Well, welcome! I didn't see a question in your post?

Rich


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Before you ask Directv SWM is not compatible with DISH LNB's.
Congratulations you do have a fine collection of old boat anchors.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RBA said:


> Before you ask Directv SWM is not compatible with DISH LNB's.
> Congratulations you do have a fine collection of old boat anchors.


Still waiting for a question from the TS.

Rich


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Questions are not required.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

James Long said:


> Questions are not required.


I'm aware of that, don't see much point in a post without a point, tho.

Rich


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Just saying hi for now. Sorry you missed the point.


----------

